# Tracey's diary



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

hi everyone. well this is the first week of my diary.
i promised that i would only weigh myself every monday morning and todays the day.
on friday before i put the scales away i was 12st 11lbs
today im 12st 9lbs so im happy with that 
im realy determined to do this now.


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Tracey love the concept traceys diary, well done on losing weight as well , good on you for sticking to once a week as well hun x

virtual cuppa on its way hehe x


----------



## Caroline (Sep 13, 2010)

Great, you are going in the right direction. Have you set your slef goals or targets?


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks steffie and caroline. thanks for the cuppa steffie, were is the bikkie lol.
im wanting to get to 12st before 8th october caroline as my daughter gets married that day, dont know if i will do it though but even a few more pounds, i want to look good at her wedding.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 13, 2010)

You're doing well so far and you'll look fab for your daughters wedding.


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

traceycat said:


> thanks steffie and caroline. thanks for the cuppa steffie, were is the bikkie lol.
> im wanting to get to 12st before 8th october caroline as my daughter gets married that day, dont know if i will do it though but even a few more pounds, i want to look good at her wedding.



Hey dont go getting greedy now lol. cuppa for now


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks caroline. cuppa was lovely steffie lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done Tracey!  Hope the steady weight loss continues!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you northener, i hope so


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great start Tracey.
Keep thinking of the cat suit every time you think  you may falter!

You will look fab at the wedding I am sure.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you lucy. i cant stop looking at the catsuit, i never thought id ever be able to wear something like that espeicaly in a size 16


----------



## MargB (Sep 14, 2010)

Tracey, is it time you changed your avatar??  Bet you look so different now.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 20, 2010)

good idea marg, i will get a recent pic taken an put it up. thanks


----------



## traceycat (Sep 20, 2010)

well another week over and im so disappointed in myself today 
as some may have read from a post i made on saturday that i thought i had a kidney infection again. i didnt go to the out of hours doctors, instead i just lay about the house. i was feeling quite down about it all and did everything wrong by having takeaway on saturday night and a kfc yesterday, i also did no excercises as i was aching all over espessaly my back. 
just weighed myself an im what i expected id be, 12st 12lb  so all my hard work to get to 12st 8lb last week have been wasted, i feel so disappointed in myself but i knew if i didnt excercise or eat proberly that this would happen. im going to try an get back on track from today.
sorry i cant add to the loss this week everyone


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

traceycat said:


> well another week over and im so disappointed in myself today
> as some may have read from a post i made on saturday that i thought i had a kidney infection again. i didnt go to the out of hours doctors, instead i just lay about the house. i was feeling quite down about it all and did everything wrong by having takeaway on saturday night and a kfc yesterday, i also did no excercises as i was aching all over espessaly my back.
> just weighed myself an im what i expected id be, 12st 12lb  so all my hard work to get to 12st 8lb last week have been wasted, i feel so disappointed in myself but i knew if i didnt excercise or eat proberly that this would happen. im going to try an get back on track from today.
> sorry i cant add to the loss this week everyone




Hi Tracey sorry you have lost no weight thus far hun, dont get to disheartened we have all been there and had those kind of weeks, plus at the time you were poorly and that always puts someone on a downer, just think this week work twice as hard hun and maybe stay on the wii that little bit longer, if any of us can give you any support and help just give us a shout hun and we will help xx


----------



## traceycat (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks steff hun, it means alot having the support.
im going to work realy hard this week, only thing is my daughters hen party on friday an were going to a chinese buffet (my biggest downfall) and then out for drinks. but yeah i will work real hard on the wii this week, and the excercise bike.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Tracey
Don't worry - just draw a line under it and off you go again.
Re Friday - that is just one day out of 7 and a special day - as you know i went on a hen night on saturday and was excellent all day - i had some homemade soup about tea time so by time i got out I didn't want anything big like normal. I don't drink so I stuck to Cranberry and Soda which was a treat - and felt quite good Sunday.

The most important thing this week is be good - but definitely enjoy Friday!!!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Tracey
> Don't worry - just draw a line under it and off you go again.
> Re Friday - that is just one day out of 7 and a special day - as you know i went on a hen night on saturday and was excellent all day - i had some homemade soup about tea time so by time i got out I didn't want anything big like normal. I don't drink so I stuck to Cranberry and Soda which was a treat - and felt quite good Sunday.
> 
> The most important thing this week is be good - but definitely enjoy Friday!!!



thanks lucy, i dont think ive did to bad this week so far but monday will tell when i weigh again. if i just loss what i gained last week ill be happy enough, that might get be back on track then, just hope im not temped to over do it tomorrow night, i will try very hard not to.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Tracey,

How was the hen night???


----------



## traceycat (Sep 27, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> How was the hen night???



hi lucy.
the hen party was great, we all had a brill night.
i didnt over do it at the chinese, had chicken chow main and a few chips, 2 prawn crackers an 3 bites of a chocolate cake because it actuly didnt taste how it used to to me. then went to the bar and i sort of over did it lol, bar staff were giving us free shots through out the night and i couldnt resist, then i had vodkas an diet coke aswel  so was pretty drunk by end of the night lol, but had a realy realy good night. just the wedding to get through now.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 27, 2010)

well another week over. everyhing seems to have slowed down for me, ive been trying hard to eat senible and excercise but weighed this morning and ive only lost 1lb, im now 12st 11lb, still cant get back to the 12st 8lb that i was 2wk ago. i dont think ill hit my target of being 12st my my daughters wedding as its in 2wk time, awh well just have to keep trying


----------



## MargB (Sep 27, 2010)

Well done Tracey, after the hen night it is brilliant you have lost anything!

Glad you had a good night and a loss is a loss, no matter how little you think it may be.  Just 1lb per week would see a stone disappearing by Christmas!


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2010)

traceycat said:


> well another week over. everyhing seems to have slowed down for me, ive been trying hard to eat senible and excercise but weighed this morning and ive only lost 1lb, im now 12st 11lb, still cant get back to the 12st 8lb that i was 2wk ago. i dont think ill hit my target of being 12st my my daughters wedding as its in 2wk time, awh well just have to keep trying



hi trace 1lb is 1lb hun so well done, slowly slowly catchy monkey as my dad would say x


----------



## traceycat (Sep 27, 2010)

MargB said:


> Well done Tracey, after the hen night it is brilliant you have lost anything!
> 
> Glad you had a good night and a loss is a loss, no matter how little you think it may be.  Just 1lb per week would see a stone disappearing by Christmas!



thanks marg, when you look at it that way it dosent sound to bad to loss a stone by christmas


----------



## traceycat (Sep 27, 2010)

Steffie said:


> hi trace 1lb is 1lb hun so well done, slowly slowly catchy monkey as my dad would say x



thanks steff. hehe i like your dads saying


----------



## traceycat (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry im only putting my mondays weigh in now 
(laptop playing up) 
ive stayed the same im afraid, still 12st 11lb 
didnt get to my target for my daughters wedding this friday but im not going to let it get me down.
when i was at her hen party 2wk ago family an friends who hadnt saw me in ages actuly noticed that id lost weight an complmented me so im happy with that.
maybe when the weddings over ill start relaxing abit more and the weight might start coming off again. i have to admit i have been stressing alot about the wedding so maybe that has something to do with it.

well done to everyone who lost this week, your all doing great


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Tracy, I think to stay the same is fantastic considering your hen night and all the stress. There are times when weight loss has to take second place and I would count your daughters wedding as one of these - have a fabulous day!


----------



## traceycat (Oct 7, 2010)

thankyou lucy, im realy nervous now about tomorrow, you would think it was me getting married lol. got my spray tan done last night an it looks well, never had one before, were all going in the morning to get our hair done an makeup. i just want everthing to go prefect for them.
i probley wont be able to eat much today as im so nervous so maybe ill loss a pound or 2 lol


----------



## bigwayne (Oct 7, 2010)

traceycat said:


> thankyou lucy, im realy nervous now about tomorrow, you would think it was me getting married lol. got my spray tan done last night an it looks well, never had one before, were all going in the morning to get our hair done an makeup. i just want everthing to go prefect for them.
> i probley wont be able to eat much today as im so nervous so maybe ill loss a pound or 2 lol



hiya tracey, don't lose faith in yourself about not losing as much weight as you wanted. In august 2009 i weighed 27stone 8lbs.  I managed to get my head around the simple fact if i didn't lose weight i'd end up on a stainless steel table with a name tag around my big toe.

I currently weigh in at 21 stone 12lbs. It's been hard work, but i feel much better in myself and my diabetic nurse is very happy with my progress, (and my BMI is down 10 points too!)

Walking and cycling are my exercises of choice, and i plan on doing a sponsored bike ride next summer along NCR5 (the north wales coast route) with half of the sponsorship money going to Diabetes UK and the other half to another charity (in memory of my partner who died earlier this year after a long illness)

Anyway, don't stress out about the weight issue, just enjoy the wedding!


----------



## traceycat (Oct 7, 2010)

bigwayne said:


> hiya tracey, don't lose faith in yourself about not losing as much weight as you wanted. In august 2009 i weighed 27stone 8lbs.  I managed to get my head around the simple fact if i didn't lose weight i'd end up on a stainless steel table with a name tag around my big toe.
> 
> I currently weigh in at 21 stone 12lbs. It's been hard work, but i feel much better in myself and my diabetic nurse is very happy with my progress, (and my BMI is down 10 points too!)
> 
> ...



thank you for the reply. wow you have did realy well so far, you must be so proud. well done on planning to do a sponsoured bike ride, that will be a realy great achivement and im sure your partner would be so proud of you for doing it


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 7, 2010)

bigwayne said:


> hiya tracey, don't lose faith in yourself about not losing as much weight as you wanted. In august 2009 i weighed 27stone 8lbs.  I managed to get my head around the simple fact if i didn't lose weight i'd end up on a stainless steel table with a name tag around my big toe.
> 
> I currently weigh in at 21 stone 12lbs. It's been hard work, but i feel much better in myself and my diabetic nurse is very happy with my progress, (and my BMI is down 10 points too!)
> 
> ...



Just let us know when you want your user name changing to littlewayne!


----------



## traceycat (Oct 25, 2010)

feeling realy anoyed with myself. my weight is staying the same, still 12st 11lbs. 
could this realy be because ive not been excercising. when i was on the wii every day my weight was coming down but ive not been feeling up to it for a few weeks. was the wii realy helping me then?


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Tracey,

I know you are having some stress at the moment, and this can really affect weight loss. I would get  your headaches sorted first, have a little rest, and don't worry about weight at the moment. Take a week out and we will still be here for you when you are ready to go at it again. Take care.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 25, 2010)

traceycat said:


> feeling realy anoyed with myself. my weight is staying the same, still 12st 11lbs.
> could this realy be because ive not been excercising. when i was on the wii every day my weight was coming down but ive not been feeling up to it for a few weeks. was the wii realy helping me then?



I definitely have had times when the weight didn't shift. Mostly it could be explained because I'd not been very strict diet-wise or my exercise levels had dropped. But sometimes it was just as if the body was 'taking a rest for a bit'.

There is just so much going on with bodies it's difficult to pin-point causes some times. But one thing is for certain, if you're eating well and exercising and the weight doesn't come off, you're still doing yourself a power of good!

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Oct 25, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> I know you are having some stress at the moment, and this can really affect weight loss. I would get  your headaches sorted first, have a little rest, and don't worry about weight at the moment. Take a week out and we will still be here for you when you are ready to go at it again. Take care.



thanks lucy  for your support hun, i think your right about giving myself a wee break this week without worrying about it all. went to doctors today an ive got sinusitis sorry cant spell that, put me on antiboics so hopefully will feel better in a few days.


----------



## traceycat (Oct 25, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I definitely have had times when the weight didn't shift. Mostly it could be explained because I'd not been very strict diet-wise or my exercise levels had dropped. But sometimes it was just as if the body was 'taking a rest for a bit'.
> 
> There is just so much going on with bodies it's difficult to pin-point causes some times. But one thing is for certain, if you're eating well and exercising and the weight doesn't come off, you're still doing yourself a power of good!
> 
> Andy



yeah i know that for me i havent been excercising like i was. good point andy about your body maybe just wanting to have a rest, i think that is partly whats been happening me maybe.


----------

